# Hybrid Red Zebra??



## Iverdenboxers (Jun 16, 2008)

Please tell me it isnt so. I fell in love with this guy/Gal (could use your help with that too) and after doing some extensive reseach tonight have kind of narrowed down the type to a Metriaclima Estheae (O)... But I feel s/he may be a hybrid due to his/her coloring... 

I so would love to get a couple more like this if indeed it is a pure...

http://s285.photobucket.com/albums/ll48 ... 0_3218.jpg
http://s285.photobucket.com/albums/ll48 ... 0_3230.jpg
http://s285.photobucket.com/albums/ll48 ... 0_3220.jpg

Thank you
Danielle


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

It's nearly impossible to say for sure whether any fish is pure, simply by appearance. I see no reason to believe this fish isn't pure if it was sold to you as such.


----------



## Iverdenboxers (Jun 16, 2008)

Joea said:


> It's nearly impossible to say for sure whether any fish is pure, simply by appearance.
> 
> 
> > I had thought i had seen on here where people commented on Hybrids by appearance... Do you feel its a red zebra? I indentified it myself. Sold to be by the LFS as a ruby red.. which is obviously wrong. ha
> ...


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

I think Joea is trying to say that it is nearly impossible to say "*for certain*" that it is a pure fish. But that there are no obvious signs that it is not. 
I concur with that statement. However, I personally wouldn't choose that fish for breeding stock to *sell* because in my *opinion* it does not have desireable Metriaclima estherae coloring. It is nonetheless an attractive fish.


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

there's a lot of color variations out there now, I have a "cherry red" which is basically just a brighter orange version, and 3 normal females that are all different shades. Most males will get more of a light peachy shade. The first pic looks like a "cherry red" but the last 2 look like a young male to me.


----------



## Iverdenboxers (Jun 16, 2008)

This is my first attemp at Cichlids, So there is no fear of me "selling" any time soon! Thank you so much for your replies!

This guy is georgous to me. Since I love him so I wanted to see if anyone suspected Hybridization. IF not.. and yall believe he could just be a regular ole' red zebra then I will be sure to keep my eye open for more!  If he were a hybrid then my designs on having a couple more would be fruitless.

Thanks again. He really is striking. IMO

Danielle :dancing:


----------

